
Interactive Science Fiction Film for the Web - evanPollen
http://www.rememberspook.com/
======
celticninja
I have bookmarked this for later mainly because the story was written by Jeff
Noon. He wrote some of my favourite books ever (Vurt, Pollen, Automated Alice
amongst others) although he went in a very different direction later in his
career with Cobralingus, Falling out of Cars and Needle in the Groove. I am
looking forward to watching this.

